# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC 4060 double Y của AhDVip

## ahdvip

Đang lên con máy tranh thủ up vài hình cho anh em chém chơi cho vui.

Đầu tiên là thiết kế sơ bộ: 


Khung dưới hàn sắt tấm 10mm sau đó đem phay phẳng 



Đây là bộ Y, nguyên bản thì có 1 gối gắn lên 2 ổ bi THK SR15


Thấy hơi yêu nên em cho nó thêm 1 gối bằng sắt luôn cho nó cứng, vậy là mỗi bên Y có 3 ổ bi (2 ổ ngắn 1 ổ nhỏ)



Hình 2 em gối đây 



.... Còn tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC, diy1102, imechavn, Khoa C3

----------


## ahdvip

2 cái vai máy, sắt dày 30mm cắt dây và phay CNC



Lắp thử cái coi





Tối nay làm tới đây thôi, mai tháo ra sơn phết tí xíu xong chạy trục Z, anh em chờ xem tiếp nha  :Wink:  , Thanks!!

----------

ABCNC, blueocean, diy1102, duonghoang, GORLAK, im_atntc, kimtan, ngocpham, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi, thuyên1982, trungdt, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Nghệ thuật quá  :Wink:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## duonghoang

Má ơi cắt dây mới sang chứ  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

Trục y ko tương xứng với x. Nếu y cứng thêm xíu nữa thì cơ thể cân đối

----------


## thuyên1982

đúng vip luôn. mà bác cho em hỏi bác phay tấm 10 ly ở đâu vậy cho em địa chỉ với.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Trục y ko tương xứng với x. Nếu y cứng thêm xíu nữa thì cơ thể cân đối


Đợt rồi mua mấy bộ Y này không sướng cho lắm, nhưng mà lắp vào thì cũng cứng phết anh à. Nó còn mấy cái cover nữa, lắp hết vào là nhìn tương xứng liền à  :Wink:

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## ahdvip

> đúng vip luôn. mà bác cho em hỏi bác phay tấm 10 ly ở đâu vậy cho em địa chỉ với.


Phay cái mặt bàn đó hả anh, anh cần phay gì cứ bảo em, chỗ này quen nên em hỏi chắc giá nó mềm hơn, xong em quăng giá lên đây cho anh, keke

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

thank bác trước em nhờ bác sau, mà máy phay đó hành trình đựơc nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## blueocean

Máy nhìn như người mẫu ấy nhỉ!

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

Bắt đâu làm trục Z thôi




Có ai soi gương không em cho mượn về soi chơi, keke, chạy xong bóng quá ngồi soi gương nãy giờ  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC, diy1102, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ABCNC

Lót dép đợi xem phần điện  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Máy tui ráp cùi bắp mà chạy bóng ghê ta , vậy mà ngày trước rao bán rẻ bèo chẳng ma nào mua hết ... bó chim.


Chạy dao 6mm hả Đức ? có mài thân dao chưa ? thép gió hay hợp kim ? thấy ngon quá bữa nào qua đòi về mới được hehehe.

----------

ahdvip, GORLAK, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

> Máy tui ráp cùi bắp mà chạy bóng ghê ta , vậy mà ngày trước rao bán rẻ bèo chẳng ma nào mua hết ... bó chim.
> 
> 
> Chạy dao 6mm hả Đức ? có mài thân dao chưa ? thép gió hay hợp kim ? thấy ngon quá bữa nào qua đòi về mới được hehehe.


Mới đầu em chạy dao hợp kim 6mm, chạy tới đâu soi gương đến đó  :Big Grin: , sau gắn con dao thép gió 10mm dô chạy (chạy biên ngoài - ăn chưa được nữa dao ) mà thấy nó tưng quá không ngon bằng dao hợp kim ^^

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Cả ngày được có nhiêu đây hả trời.. hèn chi mấy tháng rồi a lỗ vốn quá trời...  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

Để anh tham gia đội em thì nó mới vô nề nếp được , cha Đức này tưng tưng lắm.

----------


## ahdvip

gì mà vùi hoa dập liệu vậy trời, mấy đại ca này cứ dìm hàng mình hoài . Mà em thông báo là tối qua mới chạy xong tắt máy sáng nay em mở máy thì hiện tại con spindle nó có hiện tượng bị mất 1 pha rồi nhé (hư là không phải tại em đâu đấy, có người bảo cứ chạy tới đi không sao đâu, kakaka)

----------


## ahdvip

keke, chắc em spinlde của anh Nam lâu ngày không ai ngó ngàng nên hôm qua chạy 1 tấm đế trục Z là em ấy mệt đuối, sáng này dậy phải tập thể dục, dìu cho em ấy chạy 1 tí cho nóng người thì em ấy mới tỉnh được,  :Wink:  giờ chạy ngon rồi nha anh

----------


## CKD

Chán chú này quá, hết hấp diêm driver đến chết, mà con dr ấy có phải liễu yếu như nt đâu.. khỏe như lý đức ấy chứ, giờ đến bức tử sờ pín.
Bảo chạy tới hỏng là hỏng ổ bi, hỏng thứ khác thì phải xem trình làm tủ & config nhé.
Cái báo cáo bao lâu rồi chưa thấy gởi.

----------


## solero

Máy bác Đức làm đẹp quá. Đang ngóng tiếp phần vỏ và phần điện.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Chán chú này quá, hết hấp diêm driver đến chết, mà con dr ấy có phải liễu yếu như nt đâu.. khỏe như lý đức ấy chứ, giờ đến bức tử sờ pín.
> Bảo chạy tới hỏng là hỏng ổ bi, hỏng thứ khác thì phải xem trình làm tủ & config nhé.
> Cái báo cáo bao lâu rồi chưa thấy gởi.


-dạ thưa, anh có nhìn qua cái tủ điện rồi, em đố anh chỉ ra được lý do mấy con driver đó nó chết
-Dòng set 5A, motor 5.5A, set xong chạy thử cho chủ tủ điện coi ok. Chỉ khác lúc anh test là 24V còn em là 48V bật tủ lên để đó một hồi nó đi theo tổ tiên luôn. Dòng set không có vấn đề gì, áp cấp vào không thể sai vì bấm motor đã chạy bình thường. 
* Làm không phải khi nào cũng đúng nhưng không phải 1 lần sai là lần sau cứ phải sai.
* Lần sau phải đề phòng cao hơn với mấy cái driver khủng cũ

----------


## CKD

Chú à!
Không phải sai một lần thì sẽ sai nhiều lần, nhưng nếu không hiểu được căn nguyên thì khó mà không sai thêm lần nữa.

Với anh, tự tin là tốt, nhưng quá tự tin có thể thành tự phụ, khi làm việc chủ quan nên có những sai sót nhỏ không gây thiệt hại tức thời mà để tìm ẩn rủi ro. Thiệt hại nhỏ nhưng không tìm nguyên nhân thì về sau có thể tái hiện với thiệt hại lớn hơn.

Với anh, không có gì là tự nhiên hết. Bất cứ vấn đề gì khi diễn ra đều có nguyên do của nó. Có chăng là mình có khách quan tìm hiểu hoặc chịu tìm hiểu thấu đáo không thôi. Ai thì anh không biết, chứ bản thân anh gặp câu "tự nhiên nó thế" hơi bị nhiều. Chú cú trải nghiệm rồi từ từ sẽ hiểu câu "tự nhiên nó thế" là thế nào.

Mấy cái linh tinh đã vướng phải chẵng có ý nghĩa gì vì không ai không phạm sai lầm. Không ai giỏi mà không phải học hỏi, trải nghiệm & tốn phí. Đó là quan điểm của anh. Nhưng khi đã tốn phí thì phải học được điều gì đó, không thì cái phí bỏ ra nó chẵng mang lại ý nghĩ gì.. lúc đó đúng là phí. Và bài học thì còn rất nhiều.

Anh quý chú nên mới nhắc vậy. Dù gì anh cũng đã hiểu ra  :Frown: 
Chúc chú sớm hoàn thành dự án, tương lai không nướng thêm món gì là vui rồi.

Xin lỗi anh em, đang tress nên xen ngang lạc đề. Ai am so ri!

----------


## jupitercnc

mấy bác bên cnc bro dữ thiệt chứ

----------


## Nam CNC

dữ hơn chủ vườn chuối là cái chắc. :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> mấy bác bên cnc bro dữ thiệt chứ


em không biết ở đâu chứ ở đây em là 1 con gà thôi anh ơi, anh gặp mấy đại ca kia mới dữ.  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

Tranh thủ chụp vài cái hình chạy vào up lên cho nó sinh động  :Wink: 

Tiêu chuẩn ... rồi nhé ^^

----------

nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## ahdvip

Tài trợ cho em cái ê tô ngon ngon coi anh Mít tờ Nam, lật mặt phải mắc công vậy đây  :Wink:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

ế , cái eto tự chế của anh bên anh Nam đó, gốm 3 cái cục sắt đó , cái đó hơi bị đỉnh à. Gá bảo đảm song song , không bị vênh mặt luôn nhá , cái eto đó gá dài cả mặt bàn luôn mà. Hỏi anh Nam lại đi , cái đó lúc trước anh toàn xài không đó , gá ngon phải biết.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> ế , cái eto tự chế của anh bên anh Nam đó, gốm 3 cái cục sắt đó , cái đó hơi bị đỉnh à. Gá bảo đảm song song , không bị vênh mặt luôn nhá , cái eto đó gá dài cả mặt bàn luôn mà. Hỏi anh Nam lại đi , cái đó lúc trước anh toàn xài không đó , gá ngon phải biết.


Thôi để ảnh xài đi, qua hốt hết về ảnh lấy gì làm  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> Tài trợ cho em cái ê tô ngon ngon coi anh Mít tờ Nam, lật mặt phải mắc công vậy đây


Mạt nhôm này bán ve chai à bác?

----------


## ahdvip

> Mạt nhôm này bán ve chai à bác?


keke, em chưa tính đến món này, cắt phôi cũng sát kích thước nên cũng không được bao nhiêu  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

Sơn phết đã xong, lắp hết lên rồi nhưng mà tối tối chụp hình chưa có đẹp nên thôi để mai chộp vài phát rồi up lên, giờ up đỡ cái khung thôi , keke.

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác trong nam chuộng màu xanh sáng nhỉ , quần áo mấy anh dân phòng cũng vậy  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

cập nhật vài cái hình tổng thể

----------

anhcos, diy1102, im_atntc, Khoa C3, Mr.L, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác có nén hình ko, mà sao mình load hoài ko đc  :Smile:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác có nén hình ko, mà sao mình load hoài ko đc


Đợi tí em chỉnh lại.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Vai trục Y tạo hình nghệ thuật nhỉ, khắc thêm 2 cô vũ nữ đang quỳ thì ok luôn :Big Grin:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## im_atntc

Ôi, đẹp và chuẩn quá..chỉ có 1 vấn đề là làm người xem ko biết kiếm chổ nào để chỉnh  :Smile:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## anhcos

Ôi máy đẹp quá, đúng màu xanh ưa thích nữa. Bộ Y kia cỡ mấy xèng một chú vậy em?

----------


## ahdvip

Tủ điện cùi cùi của ẻm đây. Gắn vào đang thử từng em driver.  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC, biết tuốt, conga, mig21, nhatson

----------


## ABCNC

Hi, trong cái ô có 2 bộ lọc nhiễu ấy, các thiết bị còn lại là gì vậy bác?  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> Hi, trong cái ô có 2 bộ lọc nhiễu ấy, các thiết bị còn lại là gì vậy bác?


Ý anh là cái khởi động từ với cái relay đó hả  :Confused:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

> Ý anh là cái khởi động từ với cái relay đó hả


 Hi đúng rồi, mà cái nào là khởi động từ nhỉ và đấu nối ntn, bác cho xin cái sơ đồ đấu dây các thiết bị để ae mới tập tành học hỏi với, cám ơn.

----------


## solero

Con khởi động từ về mặt cấu tạo nó giống con relay. Em hay dùng loại có cuộn hút 220VAC. 
Đấu như hình dưới. Khởi MCCB có sw thường mở (NO). Nút bấm ON là thường mở (NO). Nút OFF là thường đóng (NC).

----------

ABCNC

----------


## elenercom

Sao lại có cái khởi MCCB nhể? Khởi khác hoàn toàn MCCB mừ

----------


## solero

> Sao lại có cái khởi MCCB nhể? Khởi khác hoàn toàn MCCB mừ


Chết cha có tí dấm viết nhầm. Magnetic Contactor  viết là MC cứ quen tay thêm mấy chữ nữa.

----------


## ahdvip

Hôm nay chuyển xưởng, chụp vội được tấm hình con máy cùi của em

----------

Gamo, hoangkhoiart, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> Hôm nay chuyển xưởng, chụp vội được tấm hình con máy cùi của em


Đẹp quá anh ơi.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## zenky1602

Bạn cho mình hỏi cái tời di động màu đỏ phía trong hình của bạn mua bao nhiêu thế, hay có chỗ nào cho thuê k nhỉ, tối qua mình chuyển cái bàn máy 1mx1.2mx cao 2m 600Kg mà 10 người khiêng lặc lè, khiêng từ xưởng lên xe tải  mất gần 1h, từ xe tải hạ xuống mất hơn 45p, sau đó là 1h để nhích từng chút đi hết con hẻm 200m, hẻm chỉ 1,6m nên xe không de vào được  :Frown: (.

2 tháng nữa mình lại phải chuyển về Sưởng chính, nghĩ cảnh nhấc nó ra mà hãi.

----------


## maxx.side

> Tủ điện cùi cùi của ẻm đây. Gắn vào đang thử từng em driver.


Có một gói ý nhẹ nữa là thành tiêu chuẩn G7 ngay, trong layout tủ điện phàm cái nào có tỏa nhiệt thì cứ bố trí phía trên, dây động lực ở trên hoặc bên trái, dây điều khiển bên phải hoặc ở giữa, quạt thổi bố trí ở dưới còn quạt hút bố trí ở trên, vì theo nguyên lý đối lưu không khí thì hơi nóng lúc nào cũng bốc lên trên còn hơi lạnh ở dưới, thêm nữa là quạt bên dưới nên dùng bông lọc hồ cá làm lọc bụi không thì tủ điện thành máy hút bụi thì tiêu luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

ahdvip, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

> Có một gói ý nhẹ nữa là thành tiêu chuẩn G7 ngay, trong layout tủ điện phàm cái nào có tỏa nhiệt thì cứ bố trí phía trên, dây động lực ở trên hoặc bên trái, dây điều khiển bên phải hoặc ở giữa, quạt thổi bố trí ở dưới còn quạt hút bố trí ở trên, vì theo nguyên lý đối lưu không khí thì hơi nóng lúc nào cũng bốc lên trên còn hơi lạnh ở dưới, thêm nữa là quạt bên dưới nên dùng bông lọc hồ cá làm lọc bụi không thì tủ điện thành máy hút bụi thì tiêu luôn


Anh cứ nói trong cái tủ của em chỗ nào cần sửa, coi thử làm theo có ok không  ^^, chứ hiện tại em thấy vậy đi dây là hợp lý rồi :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Thì...
Đống driver + VFD + Power nên đưa lên trên cho thuận với đối lưu tự nhiên. Khi đó khí nóng không tác động vào BOB cũng như các thành phần không tỏa nhiệt khác.
Quạt hút hoặc thổi thì tùy, nhưng nên nằm trên cùng hoặc dưới cùng.
Dây công suất và tín hiệu nên tách riêng.

Đấy là lý thuyết thôi, tùy một số hoàn cảnh mà có thể thay đổi đôi chút, không thành vấn đề.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Thì...
> Đống driver + VFD + Power nên đưa lên trên cho thuận với đối lưu tự nhiên. Khi đó khí nóng không tác động vào BOB cũng như các thành phần không tỏa nhiệt khác.
> Quạt hút hoặc thổi thì tùy, nhưng nên nằm trên cùng hoặc dưới cùng.
> Dây công suất và tín hiệu nên tách riêng.
> 
> Đấy là lý thuyết thôi, tùy một số hoàn cảnh mà có thể thay đổi đôi chút, không thành vấn đề.


Đưa lên trên lúc đó dây công suất lại đi cùng dây tín hiệu, lại cũng có người kêu vấn đề này thôi anh ơi, hiện tại là không đi chung rồi đó,. Cái quạt thổi ngay trên đầu thì hơi nóng mới mò ra khỏi driver đã bị văng qua 1 bên lấy đâu lên BOB  :Wink:

----------


## lekimhung

Bác lấy 1 phanh nhan muỗi cho vào tủ điện đốt thử, lấy tấm mica trong hay tấm nilon trong suốt dán lại làm cái cửa, mở quạt rồi quan sát xem khói có lưu thông tốt không, đặt biệt là phía đỉnh của tủ điện. Nếu không thấy khói tích tựu ở đỉnh là ok rồi.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

Kiểu này chắc mấy bác muốn máy em đạt G7 đây chứ gì, để đó mai mốt thử luôn cho nó chuẩn  :Wink:

----------

phamtinh1987

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bạn cho mình hỏi cái tời di động màu đỏ phía trong hình của bạn mua bao nhiêu thế, hay có chỗ nào cho thuê k nhỉ, tối qua mình chuyển cái bàn máy 1mx1.2mx cao 2m 600Kg mà 10 người khiêng lặc lè, khiêng từ xưởng lên xe tải  mất gần 1h, từ xe tải hạ xuống mất hơn 45p, sau đó là 1h để nhích từng chút đi hết con hẻm 200m, hẻm chỉ 1,6m nên xe không de vào được (.
> 
> 2 tháng nữa mình lại phải chuyển về Sưởng chính, nghĩ cảnh nhấc nó ra mà hãi.


Dùng xe nâng tay mà chuyển

Khi thuê xe vận chuyển nên thuê xe có cẩu nhỏ - mượn luôn cái xe nâng tay của họ, họ trang bị đủ cả nhá

----------

zenky1602

----------


## ahdvip

> Bạn cho mình hỏi cái tời di động màu đỏ phía trong hình của bạn mua bao nhiêu thế, hay có chỗ nào cho thuê k nhỉ, tối qua mình chuyển cái bàn máy 1mx1.2mx cao 2m 600Kg mà 10 người khiêng lặc lè, khiêng từ xưởng lên xe tải  mất gần 1h, từ xe tải hạ xuống mất hơn 45p, sau đó là 1h để nhích từng chút đi hết con hẻm 200m, hẻm chỉ 1,6m nên xe không de vào được (.
> 
> 2 tháng nữa mình lại phải chuyển về Sưởng chính, nghĩ cảnh nhấc nó ra mà hãi.


Em thì em chỉ biết chỗ mua thôi chứ không biết chỗ cho thuê mấy cái này anh ơi. Sao anh không chế cái đế có 4 bánh xe rồi đẩy, lâu lâu gặp bặc thì hãy khiêng. 
Như cái cẩu trong hình em đó thì nó cẩu được thấp à, lên xe tải thì chắc chêm vài lần mới lên được, kiếm cái xe nâng hợp lý hơn

----------

zenky1602

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì chẳng biết gì về điện nhiều , chơi cái táp lô lộ thiên với cái quạt công nghiệp nữa thì thôi rồi lượm ơi luôn , chuẩn G9

----------


## lekimhung

> em thì chẳng biết gì về điện nhiều , chơi cái táp lô lộ thiên với cái quạt công nghiệp nữa thì thôi rồi lượm ơi luôn , chuẩn G9


Có ngày tụ điện nó nổ thì thôi rồi lượm ơi.

----------


## Nam CNC

tụ gì nổ cha ? biết bao nhiêu cái tụ , mà trước giờ mưa gió ta le mà em nó sống tốt hehehe , mua thì cho nó cái áo mưa HAHAHA , nói thiệt đó .... nhưng cấm các bác làm theo, nếu làm theo em không chịu trách nhiệm

----------


## CKD

Trước giờ CKD lắp tủ tè le, không theo cái G nào hết.
Khi bố trí chỉ cố sao cho:
- Đối lưu tự nhiên tốt nhất, hướng và khoảng cách thiết bị theo đề nghị nhà sản xuất.
- Dây công suất ngắn nhất.
- Dây tín hiệu né được một số thiết bị gây can nhiễu.
- Cố gắng dùng nhiều màu dây, mỗi màu cho mục đích khác nhau.
Chưa làm được:
- Vẽ sơ đồ nguyên lý đấu nối thiết bị.
- Vẽ sơ đồ chi tiết đấu nối thiết bị.
- Đánh số cho các đầu dây.
- Dán label cho các cổng...

----------

